# Crib sidecar - Mind the gap?



## nittanyalum (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi All,

I was wanting to set up the crib as a side car for our new baby. But because of the way the mattress holder on the crib is, and the thickness of the side posts, I have a 4 inch gap between mattresses. Is there a product out there that I can use to fill in the gap with?

Alternately, is there a good side rail that will work with a king size bed? Pushing the bed against the wall is not an option, as we have a chair rail in our room that messes up that arrangement.

Thanks!


----------



## mommy2abigail (Aug 20, 2005)

We had that problem too, we pushed the matress flush to ours, so that the gap was actually between her matress and the rails ofthe crib. Then we shoved pillows folded in half in there, and put the crib bumper over them, so that you can't really see the pillows much, just the bumper, does that make sense? Although dd was older when we did this, not sure if I would do it with a newborn...I think some people use pool noodles, but you'd probably have to get a few to fill the gap in tightly. HTH


----------



## adtake (Feb 1, 2006)

:

We shoved it to our mattress and put a rolled quilt between matress and crib rail. Our bed is on the floor now and the crib mattress is at it's lowest.


----------



## earthmamma (Dec 27, 2005)

this may sound weird, but we use a pool noodle between her mattress and the crib rails


----------



## katerkat (Aug 13, 2005)

We used folded towels between the crib back and mattress.


----------



## josh&davesmomme (Feb 24, 2006)

We used High density foam ( which I hear is real pricey now) I've heard of pool noodles, pillows, folded blankets,i think the basic *rules* are that it fills the gap so baby can't fall in and it's not so soft that baby can suffocate. Here's what we did http://groups.msn.com/SteveandLishsF...decarcrib.msnw


----------



## AmieV (Mar 31, 2005)

we have this bedrail on a fairly thick kingsize mattress and it works well. It comes up on the mattress so there's no gap, but you do lose a little bed real estate. But on a king with a newborn shouldn't be an issue.

http://www.amazon.com/Safety-Secure-...=baby-products


----------



## nittanyalum (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks! I may have to go with a bed rail. My problem (which was not clear in the first post) is that because of the way the crib is made, I CAN'T push the mattresses together. The crib mattress corners sort of sit down into the spring support, so the gap is between the mattresses.

The other option I am considering is maybe putting a piece of plywood or high density foam under the mattress to raise it up out of the holder. I will have to see what I can find. I would much prefer having the mattresses butted together.

Why can't they make reasonably priced furniture for cosleeping families. (Okay, yeah, I know.







)

-A


----------



## josh&davesmomme (Feb 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nittanyalum* 
Why can't they make reasonably priced furniture for cosleeping families. (Okay, yeah, I know.







)

-A

Funny you said that I have spent many late night nursing sessions staring at my side car thinking of how I could "engineer" it for American Inventor- I have lots of ideas the problem arises since I am so attached to my beautiful children theres no way I'd leave them to do a tv show like american inventor ( if they have another season) but a side car that was adjustable for all beds straight out of the carton so us mamas wouldn't be rigging things with bungees and plywood would be awesome...maybe someday


----------

